# Best Priced Condensor Boiler



## tosh100 (3 Feb 2014)

Am looking to buy an external condensor boiler - where can I get the best deal?


----------



## seantheman (4 Feb 2014)

What size? When you say best deal, do you mean cheapest or most efficient?


----------



## Shane007 (4 Feb 2014)

Long term, you are better off with the Grant Vortex. The Grant Euroflame is about €100 or so cheaper but the Vortex is worth the extra. More efficient & has a pre-wired frost thermostat which is very important for an external boiler.

If you have zones, make sure an auto bypass valve is installed for when the frost stat kicks in.


----------



## tosh100 (4 Feb 2014)

1,500 sq ft house.

Looking for the best cheapest option?

Thanks for replies so far.


----------



## seantheman (4 Feb 2014)

Is it for a new house or a replacement? If replacing What size boiler have you at the moment?


----------



## tosh100 (4 Feb 2014)

A replacement of a leaking indoor boiler.

Present boiler runs 11 radiators.


----------



## seantheman (4 Feb 2014)

tosh100 said:


> A replacement of a leaking indoor boiler.
> 
> Present boiler runs 11 radiators.


 
Still not much help the rads could be any size from 500wide to 2500wide,
Look at your present boiler and it should be marked 50/70 50/90 70/90 90/120 or something similar.We need to know what BTU output you need?


----------



## john martin (4 Feb 2014)

Going cheap would only save maybe 100 euros, a false economy. The Grant Vortex is the best and you should give it serious thought. You might have to live with this boiler for a long time!


----------



## DavyJones (11 Feb 2014)

I too would favour the Vortex.


----------



## seantheman (11 Feb 2014)

Boiler efficiency ratings here http://www.boilers.org.uk/cgi-local/result1.cgi Grant are monopolising the top places but seem to have duplicates in that they have a boiler and then a boiler system which is really the same thing


----------



## tosh100 (16 Feb 2014)

Thanks for all your advise, cheers


----------



## stress pains (3 Jun 2014)

vortex would be my option.


----------

